# ABT's sometimes they ain't easy



## smokinberto (Jan 18, 2013)

I've made atomic buffalo turds a few times. One time was exceptionally painful however. I picked up about 30 Jalapenos from Wally World They were quite potent. My eyes watered a bit as I was coring them. In the course of preparation I inadvertently touched my face just below my eye the pain was almost immediate. I went to the bathroom & doused my face with water.  The pain was still there, After a few minutes thought I remembered having some drawing salve in the medicine cabinet. I thought that would draw the heat from the face, So I applied some to the affected area. It seemed to help & I went back to my task. While coring the remainder of the peppers I smelled something inappropriate. I thought that perhaps the peppers were bad. I held one to my nose to get a whiff. To my displeasure I found the the drawing salve doesn't have a one way valve & sucked the heat from the pepper into my face. My face felt afire, my eyes closed up I thought I may die. I felt my way back to the bathroom & immersed my head in the water from the bathtub. The pain finally subsided & I finished the peppers. The smell was the salve the peppers were fine.

 Since that experience I wear surgical gloves while preparing ABT's & keep my hands away from my face til I'm done.













IMG_20130105_171932.jpg



__ smokinberto
__ Jan 5, 2013


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 18, 2013)

Even after washing I still had a burning sensation somewhere you never want burning after I used the restroom. I started using gloves every time I handle them after that experience. I cracked my wife up because I was walking kinda funny while we were shopping after that and my daughter that was helping me cut said her hands stopped burning to which i replied I'm glad to know it goes away giving an extra limp...
I scratched my eye once while cutting jalapenos for salsa and I immediately had to jump in the shower and rinse, clothes and all. When that fire started nothing else mattered other than to make it stop lol. I can laugh now but at that time all I knew was my eye was on fire.


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 18, 2013)

I hate being in acronym hell....ABT= All Blue Tomato?  lol


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 18, 2013)

Atomic buffalo turd


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 18, 2013)

So it is atomic buffalo turds?   LOL, who woulda figured


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah, I was making them for years and never knew they had a particular name, much less an established acronym, until I came on here.  They sure are good though.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 18, 2013)

SmokinBerto said:


> I've made atomic buffalo turds a few times. One time was exceptionally painful however. I picked up about 30 Jalapenos from Wally World They were quite potent. My eyes watered a bit as I was coring them. In the course of preparation I inadvertently touched my face just below my eye the pain was almost immediate. I went to the bathroom & doused my face with water.  The pain was still there, After a few minutes thought I remembered having some drawing salve in the medicine cabinet. I thought that would draw the heat from the face, So I applied some to the affected area. It seemed to help & I went back to my task. While coring the remainder of the peppers I smelled something inappropriate. I thought that perhaps the peppers were bad. I held one to my nose to get a whiff. To my displeasure I found the the drawing salve doesn't have a one way valve & sucked the heat from the pepper into my face. My face felt afire, my eyes closed up I thought I may die. I felt my way back to the bathroom & immersed my head in the water from the bathtub. The pain finally subsided & I finished the peppers. The smell was the salve the peppers were fine.
> 
> Since that experience I wear surgical gloves while preparing ABT's & keep my hands away from my face til I'm done.


If you're gloves are made of latex just be aware that capsaicin can make its way through them (the molecules are quite small) & still get on your hands. Try rinsing with rubbibg alcohol when you're done & follow that up with a grease cutting soap like Dawn.


----------



## smokinberto (Jan 18, 2013)

I actually found them on a kayak fishing forum 4 or 5 years ago. I usually go with maple bacon & beef Lil' smokies.


----------



## bhawkins (Jan 25, 2013)

Best thing I found for the burn is milk.Was at a cousin's house one time and she was stuffing peppers and complained of the burn.Nothing she did helped until I told her to wash her hands in milk and it stopped.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 25, 2013)

Milk works but it must contain Fat. Skim Milk will do nothing. Sour Cream works great too...JJ


----------



## bbq grub rub (Feb 1, 2013)

Believe it or not, if your mouth is on fire, eat a piece of caramel, puts the fire right out.


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 1, 2013)

I was cutting japs one night to make some hot sauce while having a couple of beers. Later that night I took out my contacts an put them in their case. A couple seconds my eyes were on fire. It took quite a while for them to come back to normal. The worst part is the next morning I put my contacts back in and went through hell all over again. Had to throw that pair of contacts out.


----------



## black (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *S2K9K*  [h3]edited post[/h3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK, edit my posts as you like


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 13, 2013)

Been there, done that with the contacts!  Walked into work looking like a strung out crack addict.  It takes forever to get out of your eyes.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry about the pain, been there too. I've learned to be prudent while handling Chiles.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 13, 2013)

And you don't want to get one of these on your face:












102_1515.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jun 27, 2013


----------

